# Ancient Egypt founding revised



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2013)

A slight revision to the founding of Ancient Egypt:
BBC News - New timeline for origin of ancient Egypt

I'm surprised with the suggestion of how sudden it appeared that no one has claimed a connection with Mesopotamia?

I seem to recall a claim in a book a while ago that there are pictures in the eastern desert of palm trees and boats, suggesting it as an overland route between the nations, though I don't recall a date being attributed.


----------



## svalbard (Sep 4, 2013)

The Eygptologist David Rohl has argued since the 1980s for a new chronology for the history of Eygpt andhas also linked Mesopotamia with the early founding of Eygpt. His theories have always encountered feirce criticism, but he does make compelling arguements in his books.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 4, 2013)

Egypt's not really my sort of thing, but I was amused that the first king was King Aha (followed by King Heaven 17, King Human League and King ABC? )


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 4, 2013)

thaddeus6th said:


> but I was amused that the first king was King Aha (followed by King Heaven 17, King Human League and King ABC? )


Don't be silly. As you and I both know, Aha is Ancient Egyptian for partridge, so the next ruler was Queen Bridie.

*cough*


Given that, as the article already concedes, Ancient Egypt was a place apart, we shouldn't be too surprised if its timeline was also remarkable.


----------



## Gramm838 (Sep 4, 2013)

So taking into account my post below "whats the real date", that must make this year something like 5113...!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2013)

svalbard said:


> The Eygptologist David Rohl has argued since the 1980s for a new chronology for the history of Eygpt andhas also linked Mesopotamia with the early founding of Eygpt. His theories have always encountered feirce criticism, but he does make compelling arguements in his books.



That's who I was thinking of specifically. 

I find some of his ideas quite compelling - his observation that one Pharoah's tomb lays over a supposedly later one always stuck with me.


----------



## StormSeeker (Sep 4, 2013)

Hearing anything regarding coming closer to understanding our past makes me so excited. I can't wait to see what we will know in 50 years...


----------

